# Help Studying for NREMT!!



## mistysull (Sep 11, 2011)

hey
  my name is misty. I justed finished me schooling to be an emt. I need help studying for the nremt. If anyone could or would like to help please message me.  


                        thanks


----------



## Cup of Joe (Sep 11, 2011)

There's an entire section dedicated to the NREMT on this forum.  I suggest starting there.  Lots of useful posts in there.


----------



## socalemt123 (Sep 11, 2011)

mistysull said:


> hey
> my name is misty. I justed finished me schooling to be an emt. I need help studying for the nremt. If anyone could or would like to help please message me.
> 
> 
> thanks



Your class should have prepared you to take the NREMT. Read your book, study your skills and you should be fine. Just don't wait to take NREMT because that's when you'll start forgetting everything you learned.


----------



## Katy (Sep 11, 2011)

mistysull said:


> hey
> my name is misty. I justed finished me schooling to be an emt. I need help studying for the nremt. If anyone could or would like to help please message me.
> 
> 
> thanks



Like it has been said before, there is whole forum dedicated to the NREMT on this site. Also, using the Search Function would also turn up some worthy threads for your question. Good luck ! ^_^


----------



## MMiz (Sep 11, 2011)

Welcome to EMTLife.

I've edited your title to make it more descriptive, and moved this thread to our NREMT forum.  There is a wealth of information in this forum to help you prepare for the NREMT.

Good luck!


----------

